# FREE AVERY seminar with Danny Farmer & Kenny Trott



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

This is a FREE seminar put on by our great friends at Avery Sporting Dogs.

Dates: Feb 1 & 2/2014
Location: Vinwood Kennels in Anderson, Texas

A maximum of 12 dog/handler teams will be accepted. Preference will be given to those handlers that did not participate as a handler in last year's seminar.
Qualifying/Master Hunter and All-Age level dogs.

Unlimited spectators allowed.

There will be a free dinner hosted by Avery on Saturday night at Vinwood Kennel.

For more information or to register, please contact Marcy Wright at [email protected]

Danny Farmer: www.dannyfarmer.com
Kenny Trott: www.horsetoothretrievers.com
Avery: www.averysportingdog.com


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

The handler spots have been filled.

But, we will take an unlimited number of spectators!!

I just need any spectators who plan on attending to register with me so that we can have numbers for dinner Saturday night.


----------



## Dwayne Padgett (Apr 12, 2009)

I'd love to come watch. Wish it was closer.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

I was fortunate to participate last year and learned so much. If you can attend, do IT!


----------



## Sleepyg (Nov 13, 2007)

Jeff, are you going back to watch this year. Smackover Dave's going, and has room in his truck?


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

A buddy and I are going. Can't wait!!!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Just heading out from the seminar. What an awesome seminar. Thank you to Danny, Kenny and Marcy for giving up an open weekend to answer our questions and show us the errors of our ways! And a big thanks to Avery (esp. Dave Carrington) and Purina for sponsoring this seminar.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Wow what a weekend, lots of great information and fellowship with many good dog people. Huge thanks to Dave Carrington, Avery and Karl Gunzer, Purina for sponsering the weekend and all you do for our sport!! Thanks to Danny and Lisa, Kenny and Marcy for giving up a weekend to share your knowledge with us. Big thanks to Chester, Arron and Robert and Brad Clow (shooter) for chunking birds for us. Especially to day in some less than pleasurable weather conditions. It was a fun weekend. If you get the chance its a great use of your time to attend.

Remember please support Avery and Purina cause they sure support our Dog Sports.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

We really enjoyed the weekend seminar. Thank you to Avery Sporting Dog and Purina for all the support of this event as well as the support you give to all of our events throughout the year.

Participants and observers had a wide variety of experience from hunt tests to national field trials. Many said it was great to be reminded how important the basics are and how the handler needs to maintain control from the holding blind to the line, if there is to be control in the field. 

The training set ups were challenging which served well to point out each teams strengths and weaknesses.

We would definitely like to attend another of these in the future and would encourage our friends to attend as well.

Thank you to Danny & Lisa, Kenny & Marcy, Avery Sporting Dog & Dave, and Purina & Karl for all your time and support in making this event such a success.


----------

